# Navigator of the Seas stabiliser loss



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Royal Caribbean kept the damage to Navigator of the Seas pretty quiet. She allegedly lost a stabiliser in bad weather which damaged her hull and she was taking in water. 
RCL reported 'mechanical problems' when she made an unscheduled visit to Vigo, Spain this month. Crew members reported a 'Code Bravo' alert and a section if the ship closed down. It took 2 hours to contain the damage and stop the ingress of water. 
Passengers reported seeing crew members in life jackets around the ship. Unconfirmed reports said that the emergency procedures worked well and there was no disruption to passengers. The vessel was cleared to sail from Vigo to Southampton after repairs in that port. She will undertake repairs in the USA.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

On a need to know basis, bet they informed Flag, Class, Port State, P&I and H&M. No need to inform Passengers, or Guests. The buggers would only want refunds and free drink.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Passengers were advised about 10 days beforehand.....friends of ours are on vessel at moment and they were told via booking agent. They were also advised that in view of the weather in the North the calls to Boston and more northerly ports would be rescheduled and that they would be landed in Miami and have calls in the South instead.

geoff


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Erimus said:


> Passengers were advised about 10 days beforehand.....friends of ours are on vessel at moment and they were told via booking agent. They were also advised that in view of the weather in the North the calls to Boston and more northerly ports would be rescheduled and that they would be landed in Miami and have calls in the South instead.
> 
> geoff


Geoff

10 days before? 
It happened on Oct 30th en route Southampton to Gran Canaria at 0300 hours. Returned to Southampton 6th November. 
How could agents known 10 days in advance? Call in Vigo, Spain was emergency and unscheduled.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Agree not 10 days at all...they advised us on the Thursday (1st) that they had been told of change of plans and were offered chance of cancellation or a big discount if they stayed with ship.

geoff


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Sent them a message and apparently found out via FB before agents!

"Came home to find our ship, which had stabiliser problems on the current cruise, will not be going to New York, Boston, or Orlando. They say it’s because of predicted bad weather in the North Atlantic and the fact that one of the stabilisers is not working properly. 
We are going to Zeebrugge, overnighting in Le Havre, Gran Canaria then to Miami to disembark instead"

geoff


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

In #1 the line, "She allegedly lost a stabiliser in bad weather which damaged her hull and she was taking in water", led me to believe some part of one of the stabiliser fins actually became detached and on the way to the ocean floor hit the hull and tore a hole in it. A total Superintendents reaction, believe the worst until evidence of the contrary is received.
It now looks that the fin just stopped working, hydraulic or control problem? Little to see here, keep sailing by. Abandon, "Abandon Ship".


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, it wouldn't work particularly well if fallen off from waterlogged compartment.

You as 'proper' superintendent would assume clumsy navigator had rubbed it off against some misplaced geology. I, as a specialist, would have suspected the plumbers couldn't find the right switch.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice to get the adjective of being Proper stapled to ones calling but truth be known I regarded myself as a very average superintendent. But even I know if you loose a stabiliser fin its difficult to blame the 4 to 8.
Electrical Supers are a valuable and necessary member of the team and really should get above the 1960's dc mindset, digital electronics rule.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

In 1974 on the Royal Viking Star we were having intermittent problems with the stabilisers so the manufacturers (Sperry Rand I think) sent an engineer out to Los Angeles and he sailed with us to Papeete about 7 days (nice work if you can get it) and he discovered that on long cruises for the last day or so we were only doing around 10 or 12 knots and that was to slow for the stablilisers to work efficiently and the gyros were being over worked and that led to the occasional problem.

There is a photo of the stabiliser *HERE* or in the link below.........

https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gall...title/royal-viking-star-2c-stabiliser/cat/515

Cheers Frank


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

Varley said:


> Well, it wouldn't work particularly well if fallen off from waterlogged compartment.
> 
> You as 'proper' superintendent would assume clumsy navigator had rubbed it off against some misplaced geology. I, as a specialist, would have suspected the plumbers couldn't find the right switch.


I really must expedite my application to join the Ancient & Antediluvian Company of Morse Tappers & Shunt Field Winders. (Not an incorporated body, despite most members fully meeting institution admission criteria).

Once ensconced therein, I shall surely and swiftly rise to a position of high office from which I will indefensibly disparage those fellows who might have unheeded my own sensibilities in earlier times!


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I imagine a lot of us on SN qualify for admission to an institution. But not the sort where the inmates get to run it.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Varley said:


> I imagine a lot of us on SN qualify for admission to an institution. But not the sort where the inmates get to run it.


Many a true word is spoken in jest.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Sailed with a Fourth Engineer who was a member of, "The Cwmbran Working Mens' Club, Band and Institute". Does he qualify?


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

We are talking of institutions E-S. Institutes are different even I am a member of one.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Indeed , I was only referring to the Institution of Electrical Engineers and The Institution of Mechanical Engineers with whom the Institute of Marine Engineers S T share an address in Birdcage Walk.
Aren't semantics wonderful.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Indeed. We can't do without the immigrants.

(The IEE is no more I think. It is, much like IMarEST trying to put all into its catchment as the Institution of Engineering and Technology).


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

Varley said:


> We are talking of institutions E-S. Institutes are different even I am a member of one.


Might that be a Plumbers Institute V?


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I have that great honour.


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

Are you not then masquerading as one of those who you allude to as Plumber?


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Just been talking to two of our four friends that were on this voyage..
1500 cancelled and gained full refund.
Many of those who stayed were given 25% off next voyage booked
Many of those who stayed were also given upgrades from Balcony to Suite and from Inside to Outside/Balcony cabins.
There were 9 sea days which is more than rescheduled after Le Havre, certain ports were not approachable due to severe weather.
The lack of the stabiliser was not noticed much.

geoff
FICS,FInstTA,FIFF,MILog....and none gave me extra wages!


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I was a little early on the "We'll take anyone techy who does things at sea" bandwagon. Perhaps it took that amount of time before I had been fully absorbed into the body of the kirk before they thought about risking it again. One Hendry, who prefers to be teased with fitter than plumber coined "Battery stacker" with which to retaliate.

I didn't realise it as too much of a tease until late. I was brought up to know that Pa, when RN, Lt (E) RN Temp, was known as his ML flotilla's Plump Plumber.


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

Lecky’s, lamp tramps, battery stackers, or greenies, as your Pa might have called them…. Discontentedly, have been indebted to the expertise of some of the aforementioned on a few occasions when the black lights have come on for no simple reason.

BUT…. a true depiction of relationship between mechanical/electrical disciplines (if not already seen these) can be found on You Tube – fitters and electricians. (Just ignore clip entitled “Electrician Vs Fitter”)


----------

